# Army medical college interview and personality test guidance



## Umer206 (Oct 5, 2015)

Asalamo alaikum , can anybody guide me please? I have interview on 15 , 16th octuber .


----------



## junaid jamshed (Oct 21, 2015)

hey umer206
have you slected or not??


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

any amc student here? when do the classes start in amc every year? when did they start last year?


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

mid november for mcs n ncs december for pcs


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

shane warney said:


> mid november for mcs n ncs december for pcs


why late for pcs.....isn't it so that all of the cadets get the classes together if so then pcs would miss the classes?


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

pc seats are announced once all the nust seats are filled n thorough workup is done regarding serving retired etc seats n dont worry about chance there isnt much study during the first month when mcs join so no big deal! whats your merit no btw


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

shane warney said:


> pc seats are announced once all the nust seats are filled n thorough workup is done regarding serving retired etc seats n dont worry about chance there isnt much study during the first month when mcs join so no big deal! whats your merit no btw


i have no chance to be aa nc but pc!

- - - Updated - - -

i have a doubt if this whole pc thing takes this long how is someone gonna make a choice between uhs and this?


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

well if your merit no is less than 1000 its almost confirm that you would get selected and amc is much better than uhs colleges by the way! they will announce the list wihin 2 3 weeks i guess so you can wait! some people even deposit the uhs fees and then come to amc afer they are called


----------

